# WOW! US Pro Tour Challenge



## Whale_520 (Aug 16, 2012)

I just want to say that the US Pro Challenge was an amazing race. Anyone else with me? 

Constant Garmin attacking. Yellow jersey constantly changing hands. Voigt's win. Massive crowds. The daily interesting breaks. Can't say enough about that race, the organizers and what happened this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

It was a fun race to see. 

The main downer is that other than Nibali, the Euro teams and riders don't appear to be very interested in putting out a big effort. It ends up making the race sort of a US national stage race championship.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

When Colorado has such epic mountains, and Tyler Farrar can win a stage that passes through Leadville...something needs to be fixed. Also only one mountain top finish made it easy to sit in and just wait for that day. The competition was amazing, showcasing the future of US talent perectly. Joe Dombrowski, Peter Stetina, TJ, Chris Butler, Craig Lewis...great race.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

AdamM said:


> It was a fun race to see.
> 
> The main downer is that other than Nibali, the Euro teams and riders don't appear to be very interested in putting out a big effort. It ends up making the race sort of a US national stage race championship.


This is why it, and the ATOC are NOT great races. Outside of some individual big efforts, the euro teams show little interest in winning the event. That, and the American fan, for the most part, are drunk, costumed jackasses.


----------



## Tucker44 (Apr 6, 2010)

Having been on Indy Pass both days and Flagstaff Saturday, I have to say it was amazing. Indy wasn't as crazy as last year, but Flagstaff was just insane. It was one long party up the switchbacks, and the enthusiasm was amazing. I was in the dance party crowd on switchback 3 where the cyclists could barely make it through...all had smiles on their faces. Too bad the Broncos had a game, since I think it effected the Denver stage's attendance. 
I love this event and the future potential is limitless in the CO Rockies.
My guess for next year is that Winter Park and Fort Collins get in on the mix. How about a stage from Winter Park, up and over Trail Ridge, finishing in Estes?


----------



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

The race is basically a private competition between the American riders. Give them credit though for great effort and enthusiasm. That battle between the top three made the race.

This USAPCC system of paying some top European racers just so show up and ride it out has to stop. It’s lame. If you are going to race, you need to try to win.

Also, still no real big mountain top finishes. We need those even though it's difficult logistically.

Unfortunately, NBCs coverage continues to be technically horrible.


----------



## bbaker22 (Jul 25, 2006)

The race was fun to see in person. I enjoyed the party atmosphere and enthusiasm, but could have done without people in costume running alongside of the racers.

Online coverage was quite spotty. Huge improvements could be made here.

The Flagstaff mountain top finish was great. I'd really like to see more mountain top finishes. Like, say...Pikes Peak. I think that would make a truly epic finish. There is enough room on the summit to handle it and, logistically, the City of Colorado Springs should be well prepared (having hosted the Pikes Peak Hillclimb there for years).

True competition from the European riders would be nice. Thankfully, Nibali gave a full effort.

I like the presence and effort of the Columbians. They certainly spice up the race with their climbing prowess.


----------



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

The Columbians were great this year as well as last. 

We've all been talking of a Mt Evans summit finish or at least Summit Lake. This might be tough to get past the Park Service though.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

I thought the race was great this year, other then the TV coverage.

Sadly, it may be some years before the Euros take a race in the States seriously. It was only recently that someone other than an American won the ATOC. The TOU is a great race, but it still has a very "domestic" feel to it. The USPCC is still young, but it seems to have the right idea. The problem they face of trying to grow it too hard to fast is that you'll get more and more Euros who'll completely avoid it rather than just show up for a good training block. All 3 are limited by where they sit on the calender. The old dates for the ATOC were too early to go into the higher mountains, the new dates are still out for judgement. Both the TOU and the USPCC make for a great back to back, but they deal with the TDF "hangover" and those GC riders who are trying to salvage their year at the Vuelta. Maybe they should find a way to combine all three and make an 15-21 day "GT" and go head to head with the Vuelta. Now that would be something!


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

coop said:


> Maybe they should find a way to combine all three and make an 15-21 day "GT" and go head to head with the Vuelta. Now that would be something!


This.

I think a US multi-week race would be great. 

Also, if the ATOC and USPCC continue, is there any reason not to have a womens version, following the same (or similar) route, a day before or after the men? It seems like womens pro racing, both road and mountain, has been every bit as interesting as the men, and I bet a week long womens stage race would draw an international field in it to win it.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

RkFast said:


> This is why it, and the ATOC are NOT great races. Outside of some individual big efforts, the euro teams show little interest in winning the event. _*That, and the American fan, for the most part, are drunk, costumed jackasses.*_


Yes; European fans come to the stage races in their Sunday best and give golf-claps as the riders and the peleton passes by.





Give me a freakin' break...........


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

RkFast said:


> That, and the American fan, for the most part, are drunk, costumed jackasses.


Oh so this was your first pro race to watch...ever then huh?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

cda 455 said:


> Yes; European fans come to the stage races in their Sunday best and give golf-claps as the riders and the peleton passes by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sylint said:


> Oh so this was your first pro race to watch...ever then huh?


You're giving him/her too much credit.

Probably hasn't even done that.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

JChasse said:


> This.
> 
> I think a US multi-week race would be great.
> 
> Also, if the ATOC and USPCC continue, is there any reason not to have a womens version, following the same (or similar) route, a day before or after the men? It seems like womens pro racing, both road and mountain, has been every bit as interesting as the men, and I bet a week long womens stage race would draw an international field in it to win it.


Sadly, $$$ is the reason. As much as most of us cyclists enjoy the racing, the number of companies willing to sponsor such a race are miniscule. 

Case in point, the women's TdF has ceased to exist for the same issue. No sponsors.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Huge crowds are great but if Usa Pro cannot keep the riders safe the event will go backwards. Flagstaff was amateur hour.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

RkFast said:


> This is why it, and the ATOC are NOT great races. Outside of some individual big efforts, the euro teams show little interest in winning the event. *That, and the American fan, for the most part, are drunk, costumed jackasses*.


See cda one more time please as you ponder how you lost credibility with that last line.

I sat in the staging and compliance tent on Sunday before the boys launched from the starting gate (I'll post some pictures soon). My wife and I watched and spoke to many of the 95 on the start list...till Levi took off his ice vest to walk up to the ramp. Much of the conversation, as they sat idle before call time, centered on the enthusiasm of the crowds overall and in particular, the Flagstaff narrows.

Rory, who himself had some near misses to win the stage, George, Kloden, Nibali, Brajkovic, Horner, CVV...hell, a moto camera crew member who works the euro circuit all spoke to the outstanding crowds. Sure there we're some idiots. There is a FB thread rolling now with a Pro who was commenting on how some dude got speared by a moto foot peg after he went down under the motorcycles wheel because he was too drunk and close. This extreem happens...but no more here than anywhere. 



cda 455 said:


> Yes; European fans come to the stage races in their Sunday best and give golf-claps as the riders and the peleton passes by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^bingo


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I get the sentiment of the large mtn. top finish but if that element had been in the race then the stage up to Flagstaff might not have been as good and the TT could've wound up being a forgone conclusion as far as GC goes. 

If a big break had gone and stuck the whole race would've fallen asleep like we've seen in Georgia and Missouri.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Just tried to watch the TT on DVR. Got as far as Ben King before it switched over to regular NBC which means, you guessed it, I didn't get to see the last hour or two. What a PITA.

Edit: Loved the Radio Shack-Nissan commercials. It really looks like those guys enjoy each other's company; I can't help but wonder how/if the dynamic changes when the Brothers Schleck are around.


----------



## Tucker44 (Apr 6, 2010)

The riders were safe on Flagstaff and the riders themselves said they loved Flagstaff's crowd..what's the problem?


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I was thrilled to be able to see the pro riders that I follow all year on tv, and in the press, up close and in person in my home state! I don't care about the spotty tv reception from the race, or who came to race and who didn't, it was fun, exciting and a great experience. The best part is my 11 year old son who has no interest in cycling at all, has a new found interest in cycling and a strong desire to go back next year to watch it again!! We went to the downtown Denver stage and he was able to get autographs and pictures with many riders, see these guys fly by and overall have a fun time at a cycling event. Sometimes people get a bit jaded as they get older, try watching an event through the eyes of a child and see how wonderful and remarkable simple things in life can be.......


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Yes; European fans come to the stage races in their Sunday best and give golf-claps as the riders and the peleton passes by.


He has obviously never seen footage from a Belgian race. Cross races are even worse. I love the Belgians to death and their enthusiasm for partying at races makes me love them even more. Here is a picture for the Cyclocross worlds. Yes they are Belgian. Yes they are relieving themselves with 10,000 people around and porta-johns in site.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Got to the Golden and Denver stages this year with my wife. Really enjoyed it. First time to any type of race (live in CT). My wife even enjoyed it, which was a total shock. Already checking for the 2013 dates. We are going back and getting to more of the stages. Fort Collins would be nice. Looking forward to it.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Tucker44 said:


> The riders were safe on Flagstaff and the riders themselves said they loved Flagstaff's crowd..what's the problem?


Flagstaff was amateur hour, the organization did a horrible job of being prepared for that. Especially as it relates to the lead riders. The riders liked the volume, disliked the safety.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> Flagstaff was amateur hour, the organization did a horrible job of being prepared for that. Especially as it relates to the lead riders. The riders liked the volume, disliked the safety.


^^^This^^^


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree. Flagstaff was sketchy in spots. I rode my bike up and even I had to run the high 5 gauntlet barely keeping the bike going thru the crowd while high 5ing lines on both sides.

As it related to the actual competitor safety, MANY MANY MANY spectators decided to descend before all the riders reached the top. MANY. 

As it relates to spectator safety, there were some team riders that seemed a little miffed and opted to descend thru the crowd at a pretty good clip.


----------



## Anseladams (Aug 31, 2012)

I caught the race from Hoosier Pass.. It was a great time..everyone was well behaved the all the riders were safe....Great crowd out that morning even tho it was damm cold with some wet snowflakes here and there...


----------



## arc angel adventures (Oct 18, 2010)

*Jens is THE Man!*

Watching Jens right now! Tvoed it


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I managed to catch a fair bit of it online and thought it looked great. Huge crowds = more sponsorship interest = better tv coverage = more exposure globally = more interest from the Euro teams.

It'll happen, I think they just need the calendar timing right.


----------

